# Gospel:offensive to unbelievers



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 20, 2009)

Our situation is this my wifes Dad went home to be with Jesus Friday Night and just two months back her mom did also,when we brought our Pastors to officiate the memorial service,they preached and faithfully spoke the truth in love,this enraged a few they who were backslidden,unsaved etc.my need along with prayers for this would be a sermon resource,Bible scripture,articles, whatever on how the Gospel is offensive,how to understand this and how to fight against it

1 Cor 1:18,1 Peter 1:8 are the first that come to mind and are very helpful all other suggestions would be welcomed-Thanks so much!!


----------



## KMK (Sep 20, 2009)

Would you feel more comfortable talking about this if the thread were in a 'Member's Only' Forum like the 'Prayer' Forum?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmm,Yes I think that would be wise,It would be good if someone in leadership here could make that happen,Thank so so much for the suggestion with discernment!!


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 20, 2009)

Brian -

Can you help me understand your request? You've asked for sermons, etc., on the impossibility of the Gospel being understood by the natural man - and then you've asked for resources to fight against it... 

I'm not sure what you're asking for - resources to fight against the natural tendency of men not to understand the Gospel? If that's your request, I'm afraid there's not much help to be given - it is not in the natural man's nature to be able to understand spiritual things like the Gospel... and there is, to my knowledge, not a thing one can do to combat that. What one must do in response, though, is be firm in speaking God's words - and faithful to His Word in bringing truth to people. The Holy Spirit must open the eyes of the blind and ears of the deaf, or no amount of speech will do a whit of good to "fight" that tendency. Our role is to be faithful to God, and let Him plant where and when he desires to do so. The following two resources are very helpful in thinking through implications of this truth in evangelism.

Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God, J. I. Packer
God-Centered Evangelism, R. B. Kuiper

A further treatment that discusses how to address unbelievers is

Defense of the Faith, C. Van Til


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 20, 2009)

Perhaps you are looking for some encouragement? Death brings into focus all that is true and precious about the gospel. For those who do not have eyes to see or ears to hear, a funeral can bring clearly into focus that making nicy-nice for Easter and Christmas is not enough (or as is increasingly common -- making up whatever we want to believe as long as it feels right to us). This is offensive.

I had the opposite situation last year, dealing with almost all unbelievers in an event involving death. It was completely disorienting not to have other believers and the recognition of Christ in the situation.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help,perhaps our greatest need as you pointed out kindly was knowing that spiritual things are foolishness to the natural man sometimes we forget God's graciousness in saving us and man's radical fallenness,in going through this trial we are again reminded of the vast gulf of difference between us and the world in comprehending God and again Im brought back to 2 Tim 2:24-26
24The Lord's bond-servant must not be quarrelsome, but be kind to all able to teach, patient when wronged,

25with gentleness correcting those who are in opposition, if perhaps God may grant them repentance leading to the knowledge of the truth,

26and they may come to their senses and escape from the snare of the devil, having been held captive by him to do his will.


----------

